# Can Anyone Here Play This?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This really shows his playing ability IMHO.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Glenn was one of the premier pickers of his time. What a talent he had both playing and signing. So sad to see him with this terrible disease.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So sad to see him waste so much of his life being drunk as well as with the illness he has now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

For real?

I'm hoping at least 50% of this forum can play that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Two possibilities, neither very difficult.

Gioacchino Rossini "William Tell Overture - Allegro Vivace (Main Theme)" Sheet Music (Leadsheet) in F Major - Download & Print

William Tell Overture Tab by Gioacchino Rossini | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Why do I keep on thinking about Bugs Bunny?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sheet music for it doesn't look tough at all.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> For real?
> 
> I'm hoping at least 50% of this forum can play that.


For myself. its more about the entertainer that he was. I enjoyed his show on t.v. and still am a fan of his music.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Two possibilities, neither very difficult.
> 
> Gioacchino Rossini "William Tell Overture - Allegro Vivace (Main Theme)" Sheet Music (Leadsheet) in F Major - Download & Print
> 
> William Tell Overture Tab by Gioacchino Rossini | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


Now I can play it. I need the sheet music to play most anything as that is how I learned and learn. (I have great ears: they are just not connected to my fingers).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

marcos said:


> For myself. its more about the entertainer that he was. I enjoyed his show on t.v. and still am a fan of his music.


I've never heard of him, so I just looked at the post on it's own. If _that_ clip shows _that _man's ability, then I'm afraid he's not that great a guitarist. I really don't think this is the case, but I'm not hunting down any clips to prove otherwise.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, even some of his contemporaries like Les Paul and Roy Clark would put that to shame.
And about 10,000 guitarists from the hair metal era. In 1987, if you couldn't play something like that, you switched to bass.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

adcandour said:


> For real?
> 
> I'm hoping at least 50% of this forum can play that.


If I practice hard I can play the bass and drum parts, perhaps the guitar and mandolin but.. no way I can play the violins!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

amagras said:


> If I practice hard I can play the bass and drum parts, perhaps the guitar and mandolin but.. no way I can play the violins!


Then you're not trying hard enough...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I've never heard of him, so I just looked at the post on it's own. If _that_ clip shows _that _man's ability, then I'm afraid he's not that great a guitarist. I really don't think this is the case, but I'm not hunting down any clips to prove otherwise.


I can't believe you have never heard of Glen Campbell. I know you are quite a bit younger than me but in his day he was one of the best guitarists around.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> in his day he was one of the best guitarists around.


Maybe entertainer, not so much as a guitar player.
I don't deny his appeal but he's not known for his chops.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LanceT said:


> Maybe entertainer, not so much as a guitar player.
> I don't deny his appeal but he's not known for his chops.


I think you have to know more about Glen Campbell to realize how good a player he was. He didn't often display his chops so there are not a lot of videos to show younger people how good he was. He was more interested in showing his showmanship which he honed. However, here is one video showing some of his playing ability. And he was really young here.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I think you have to know more about Glen Campbell to realize how good a player he was. He didn't often display his chops so there are not a lot of videos to show younger people how good he was. He was more interested in showing his showmanship which he honed. However, here is one video showing some of his playing ability. And he was really young here.


Impressive! Thank you very much for sharing this video!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I can't believe you have never heard of Glen Campbell. I know you are quite a bit younger than me but in his day he was one of the best guitarists around.


Damned good entertainer too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe the standards back in the day were different!?! I'm just not seeing it. Sorry.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This one is funny.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> Maybe entertainer, not so much as a guitar player.
> I don't deny his appeal but he's not known for his chops.


I never thought of him as a guitarist either really....more of a typical country music singer who strummed a guitar while he sang.
I actually own one of his signature Ovation 12 strings from the early 80's.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I never thought of him as a guitarist either really....more of a typical country music singer who strummed a guitar while he sang.
> I actually own one of his signature Ovation 12 strings from the early 80's.


Nothing wrong with that. A lot of people enjoyed and still enjoy his music.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

damn fine player, as with a lot of things the earlier the better, particularily good with john hartford and nope cant play it


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh said:


>


Wow he was amazing! I didn't realize he was that good!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't play it! I like that particular song but I am a rocker at heart! No motivation to learn anything classical!


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

ya gotta remember he was an original wrecking crew guy in LA with Hal Blaine , Carol Kay , et al. these guys would record the hits of the day from the60's and have them on the charts while the bands like the Beach Boys were touring. They were the best session players around . Just finished a very good book on this .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

limelight65 said:


> ya gotta remember he was an original wrecking crew guy in LA with Hal Blaine , Carol Kay , et al. these guys would record the hits of the day from the60's and have them on the charts while the bands like the Beach Boys were touring. They were the best session players around . Just finished a very good book on this .


What is the name of the book? I would like to read it.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Glen Campbell could play plectrum guitar styles really well (pop, blues, country pickin' etc.) but Campbell's fame was predicated, not on musical talent but on showmanship. Take that out of the equation and this thread wouldn't exist because none of us would ever have heard of him. Pop culture isn't about achievement, it's about popularity. 
That's my two cents and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> What is the name of the book? I would like to read it.


"the wrecking crew" by Kent Hartman


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> What is the name of the book? I would like to read it.


"the wrecking crew" by Kent Hartman


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

limelight65 said:


> "the wrecking crew" by Kent Hartman


There's also a documentary about The Wrecking Crew on Netflix made by the son of Tommy Tedesco.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

amagras said:


> There's also a documentary about The Wrecking Crew on Netflix made by the son of Tommy Tedesco.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't get Carol Kaye going about the 'wrecking crew', lots of controversy there.


----------

